# Slot car company that "Gets It"



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Take a gander at this huge catalog from Tormo.
All different kinds of slots and neat accessories.
Where else you going to find a Willy's Jeep?

I see at least 20 cars I want. These are bigger scale 1/32 and maybe some 1/24 not sure.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tormoslotcatalogue/sets/72157606543336190/show/

Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pomfish said:


> Take a gander at this huge catalog from Tormo.
> All different kinds of slots and neat accessories.
> Where else you going to find a Willy's Jeep?
> 
> ...


hi, do U have the company's web site 2 order/get prices from??
FANTASTIC!!!
thanks,
Bubba 123:thumbsup:


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Your right this is an incredible collection of the cars people actually want. I did a little searching and I found this post on another board. Take it for what its worth.

"Tormo's cars are very POOR quality. It has a very thin lexan body, with a terrible paintjob and a chassis that looks like it was made out of an old kickplate from a door. Foam tires, and an old style 36 D motor complete the humiliation. I can say this for certain, because that guy in Argentina got some of my money for the Tormo 1970 Nova that I had to have that is now in the garbage dump."

But he takes very interesting photographs from unusual angles so that you don't see the horrible quality.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Tormo on eBay*

follow this link. (You may have to copy and paste)

http://stores.ebay.com/TOY-SCOUT-588017

It appears this and the Flicker Acct with the 2008 line up is it.

Later, The interesting but will wait for others to shell out the cash and write comprehensive reviews here on Hobby talk first Rockinator


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

i agree Rock, The bodies are killer the other stuff can be easily corrected. but it all depends on price. Here's a dealer the cars there run 59 pesos which I think is about $15
http://www.colecciolandia.com/productos/tormo-slot/

-Jeff


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That dealer seems to be in Spain. I think those prices are listed in Euros. That would make 'em pretty expensive bcs 60euros is 80 clams US.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh ok thanks for the correction-Jeff


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

beautiful stuff.... just wish it was HO scale


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

mmmmmm ... Jeeeepster ....


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

...

Oh, and ... *DKW !!* :dude:

*Haha!* I finally get an excuse to use the smiley with the Tyrolean feathered hat.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Someone sells these cars on eBay all the time (usr ID #588017).....not sure if it's the manufacture or not, but I beleive all are lexan bodies and basically hand made.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Kind of neat*

Those are kind of neat...
But expensive for what they are....


----------

